# Slipped up on a bull...



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Caught a nice bull today. 43.39# for Marlana. Only fish worth mentioning. Beautiful water, lots of bait around. Sparse weeds. Saw one school of big YFT. Had a good time as usual...


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

very nice, wade. How was the water out near the oil? Seems like it is a deep blue just on our side of it....


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

No oil, no oil smell. 10 miles south of the spur...


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

cool deal...sounds like we could be shaping up for better water this year if BP can get their act together...


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

That dude in the fish camo shorts needs to lay off the juice


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

A very nice bull, and that's no bull. We had a bull charge the boat saturday about that size and kept attacking Kong the teaser. Glad some got to put him on the ice. We can't have fish attacking teasers and getting away with it. Beautiful day to be offshore. Thanks for the post and picture. Gene


----------



## Kobia (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome fish! Its good to see you fishing agian


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

nice job Marlana!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for the report Wade! Nice looking dorado there. 



> *PURPLE HAZE (25/05/2010)*We can't have fish attacking teasers and getting away with it.


Yeah, I've woken up twice in the middle of the night since Saturdaythinking about that fish.


----------



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

Great report! can't wait to get out there and pull some baits. Good to hear there is no oil sign in the immediate area also. Starting to look like a good summer on the way!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

A good friend bought a new boat. 31 Cape "Bellissimo." He needed to get some blood on it, so I called up Wade. I figured even if we didnt catch any fish...we were still likely to see blood.

It was a great day on the water...Wade showed he can still wire a good fish like a pro, Marlana made quick work of the mahi, I made sure there were no beers left-over, and Ramesh (the boat owner) laid back and soaked it all in!

Headed backout there in the "Blue Marlana" soon!

Thanks Ramesh!!!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

> *hit man (25/05/2010)*Great report! can't wait to get out there and pull some baits. Good to hear there is no oil sign in the immediate area also. Starting to look like a good summer on the way!


We actually caught the fish north of the closed area. The water was pretty everywhere...


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats a fine bull for sure.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Very nice bull, I was positive someone was going to bring one in that size this weekend. Everything looked too good for it not to happen. Marlana definitely has the practice from their last trip to Costa. Nice work and a good way to break in the new boat. Cant wait to see the Blue Marlana out on the water.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey Wade

Good to see you back in action.

Im headed out this weekend to fish a few days 

Give me shout out beofre the wekend , would love to discuss strategy with you.

talk soon, Mike.


----------

